# Fuente switching de 12V 4A quema mosfet



## Horusramses (Jul 14, 2013)

Bueno después de batallar con esta fuente he decidido recurrir a vuestra ayuda. 
Es una fuente nueva que traje de china, la probé y anduvo bien pero después de dejarla enchufada toda una tarde sin carga a un tomacorriente que no hace buen contacto dejó de funcionar.
Los síntomas son que se pone en corto el Mosfet, se quema la resistencia shunt de 0,39 Ohm, luego se ponen en corto 2 diodos de la rectificación y posteriormente vuela el fusible. Todo en un lapso de 10 seg más o menos. Lo curioso es que el mosfet no calienta ni explota, solo se pone en corto. 
El mosfet que vino de fábrica es un 5N60C, lo reemplacé por 6N60 que también se quemó.
Revisé el 80% de los componentes (casi todos los de la parte de potencia) y están bien. Lo que no puedo revisar es el controlador del mosfet que es un CR6850T. Mi pregunta es si el Mosfet no tiene control, es causante de que se ponga en corto?. Existe reemplazo para el CR6850T? 
Otro enigma es un transistor con etiqueta CQ125 que no encuentro datasheet que calculo será un regulador.
Bueno les adjunto las fotos de la fuente y el esquema que lo saqué del datasheet del CR6850T que es muy similar al usado en esta fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 14, 2013)

Remplazos para el CR6850T:
SG6848
OB2262


----------

